# Dixie's 1st birthday (and my graduation!)



## emmyp (Feb 27, 2007)

It has just taken me almost a month to post...

Uh, Mom, do I really need to "stay"?? 









Mmm...cookie.smells.good.








Thank you very much!!









Her bday cookie!










Dixie's bday fell on my graduation day (that is why she didn't get a party....she'll be in therapy for years I bet over it)! I have to brag!


----------



## cocokiss (Dec 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dixie! and congrats to you on your graduation day! Hope this day brings many more happy memories to come!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great day! Happy birthday Dixie! Congrats on you graduation!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday and Happy Graduation!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Happy birthday Dixie, what a cute cake!!
And congrats on your graduation, that is a nice pic.









My Sash will be 9 this yr. Im going to make him a carob birthday cake


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Dixie and Happy Graduation!!


----------

